# Games similar to Prince Of Persia



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

Pls suggest me some _good/famous_ Games smilar to* Prince Of Persia in PC  *


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2008)

On PS2 you have God Of War & on PC you rarely have anything similar to it but you can try Tomb Raider if you like adventure games.But mind you Tomb Raider games are not period games like POP series & also does not have crazy manouvers to perform like POP.If you wait for sometime then it's next-gen instalment which is Assasin's Creed would be coming out on PC.It is very much similar to POP & provided you have good hardware you must deifnetly watch out for this title.


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2008)

go for assassins creed wen it releases...only PC game similar to POP


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

There is no Prince of Persia clone for PC as of now....
That game is unique in a sense... But in 3rd person game catagory.. I am liking mafia... (my friend is playing it these days on my PC....)


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> There is no Prince of Persia clone for PC as of now....
> That game is unique in a sense... But in 3rd person game catagory.. I am liking mafia... (my friend is playing it these days on my PC....)


Mafia is awesome (Great story with great characters).


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 20, 2008)

God of War is like POP, and it so totally pwns it.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 20, 2008)

Assassin Creed is no way near to POP. It got repeatative gameplay.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2008)

^He asked a similar kind of game and heck this is very much similar to it.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> Mafia is awesome (Great story with great characters).


 
Ok...

I will go with Mafia I after completing NFS:MW

Any more suggestion...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

Devil May Cry series is almost as gud as POP, nd the fighting sequence is much more faster, but easier than POP to master the combos.

U can also try Lord of the rings Return of da Kings. Though nowhere near POP, this one too is gud.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Devil May Cry series is almost as gud as POP, nd the fighting sequence is much more faster, but easier than POP to master the combos.
> 
> U can also try Lord of the rings Return of da Kings. Though nowhere near POP, this one too is gud.


yup and u can get itchy fingers in moments


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

Withcer is POP like.I havent personally tried but i heard it from people.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 20, 2008)

The original Hack-n-Slash Game .

*Ninja Gaiden*.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

DMC3 PC has got the weirdest controls. 
even exiting was a mess. ull have to press alt+f4 nd then it asks "quit? y or n" lol
while fighting both our arms wud collide sometime nd will hurt badly.
it dun even work gud with PC controllers.

But the gameplay is as gud dat well forget the control mess nd be busy on chopping.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Withcer is POP like.I havent personally tried but i heard it from people.


Nope.Witcher is nothing like POP.It's a complete RPG game & involves a lot of ground level sword fights & what not.But nothing like what POP has to offer.Both are totally separate genres altogether.Since I don't like RPG that much had just played it for an hour or so,got bored & dumped it.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 21, 2008)

@allwyndlima - Erm I know its like pop. I meant to say in terms of gameplay. It doesn't have POP kinda puzzle sequences, those awesome fighting sequence and stuff..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

try Drakan: Order of the Flame
good game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @allwyndlima - Erm I know its like pop. I meant to say in terms of gameplay. It doesn't have POP kinda puzzle sequences, those awesome fighting sequence and stuff..


We can't expect an exact replica now,can we?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Since I don't like RPG that much had just played it for an hour or so,got bored & dumped it.


 
In this forum i had read somewhere that witcher has not been realsed in India.

Then how u had played that game... 



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> try Drakan: Order of the Flame
> good game


 
hmm... googling it wait..

screenshot looks good.

I think u have played that so did the game contain some machanism like POP:T2T and POP:WW contains and some skilled fights just like Dhaka chase and fight liek that of Vizier one (i just love that).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> In this forum i had read somewhere that witcher has not been realsed in India.
> 
> Then how u had played that game...


Just to let you know I myself had said that the original copy has not released in India.So well you know what the obvious choice is when you can't get original right?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Just to let you know I myself had said that the original copy has not released in India.So well you know what the obvious choice is when you can't get original right?


 
I think there is not only me in this forum but many others guys and gals how u other way like that of allwyndlima ..

Torrentz and RS world..!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 21, 2008)

^^Dude, not to sound rude, but there is no sugar-coated way of saying it.

Please take some time to compose your replies. Once done, read them and see if they make sense to you and then hit the Post button.

I couldn't make any sense out of what you have posted here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2008)

To tell you the truth me neither. 

I tried to decode every word of his statement & shuffle up all his words but still could not understand a word of it.It would very helpful if he could simplify it a bit.BTW Cody,something which I noticed he has scripted in white color at the end of his last post "Torrentz and RS world..!!" Funny I didn't notice this earlier.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2008)

Heh Heh....just saw it as well. Not too revealing about the meaning of the post though.

I guess he is saying, everyone on this forum lives in the world of Torrents and Rapidshare.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

*if u donot understood than didn't think more abt it*...


But i am damn sure that if *allwyndlima* put stress in his brain then he will surely discover that because he has found a secret.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2008)

Hold on to your horses buddy and don't overstep the line. Allwyn has been trying to help you here, so don't get personal.

You have been warned.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Hold on to your horses buddy and don't overstep the line. Allwyn has been trying to help you here, so don't get personal.
> 
> You have been warned.


have you seen vaibhavk's track record ? Just go to his profile and see the threads he has started. He seems to have a problem with human relations and understanding. Lets atleast try to help him see some light.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ donot start pulling my legs buddy..!!!

plz stop this...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2008)

> if u donot understood than didn't think more abt it...
> 
> 
> But i am damn sure that if allwyndlima put stress in his brain then he will surely discover that because he has found a secret.


Listen pal,I have enough things to stress my brain on & don't have the all the time in the world to find your mysterious answers.If you want to frame your answers in a manner everybody else out here would find easy to understand then it would be really helpful.You asked us your game opinions & we gave it to you.Now don't go off track on some other topic.Also no one is trying to pull your leg or anything.We were just trying to put this simple point across to you.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 23, 2008)

this what happens when a cool kid becomes Goooooooogle bot


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> this what happens when a cool kid becomes Goooooooogle bot


 
plz buddy stop.



allwyndlima said:


> Listen pal,I have enough things to stress my brain on & don't have the all the time in the world to find your mysterious answers.If you want to frame your answers in a manner everybody else out here would find easy to understand then it would be really helpful.You asked us your game opinions & we gave it to you.Now don't go off track on some other topic.Also no one is trying to pull your leg or anything.We were just trying to put this simple point across to you.


 
Ok leave it.

I think i must go with *The Witcher *....

Thanks all here for replying..


----------



## Stalker (Feb 23, 2008)

^^The Witcher is NOTHING like POP. Its a full-blown RPG along the lines of TES. 

The closest match to POP in my opnion would be DMC3.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

Stalker said:


> ^^The Witcher is NOTHING like POP. Its a full-blown RPG along the lines of TES.
> 
> The closest match to POP in my opnion would be DMC3.


 
Ok..

Can anyone know here that when will be the new game of Prince Of Persia is releasing *in PC *..??


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

I think the Trilogy is dead, no 4th installment


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

PoP4 is very much in the making.

*www.ps3land.com/images/princeofpersia4/concept_1_small.JPG   *www.ps3land.com/images/princeofpersia4/concept_2_small.JPG   *www.ps3land.com/images/princeofpersia4/concept_3_small.JPG

*www.ps3land.com/article-722.php

*www.megagames.com/news/html/pc/princeofpersia4confirmedhazedelayed.shtml

*www.pgnx.net/news.php?page=full&id=12121


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> *if u donot understood than didn't think more abt it*...
> 
> 
> But i am damn sure that if *allwyndlima* put stress in his brain then he will surely discover that because he has found a secret.


@allwyn and ctrl_alt_del, Chill guys.
This guy himself doesn't know what he is posting. I am sure he didn't mean any offence to any1. Just see his last 10 topics and you ll know.


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

Crysis

Did anyone play PoP 7 beta 4?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

I just googled that game but think that there is no game from this name...

Plese give the correct name of the game..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 23, 2008)

ImAClown is just living up to his name.


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I just googled that game but think that there is no game from this name...
> 
> Plese give the correct name of the game..



I typed it wrong there... Try PoP 5: Nitrogen dioxide


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> ImAClown is just living up to his name.





ImAClown said:


> I typed it wrong there... Try PoP 5: Nitrogen dioxide


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

ImAClown said:


> I typed it wrong there... Try PoP 5: Nitrogen dioxide


 
From next time search on the internet and then give the correct name. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

Im sorry again guys... Its PoP: Water of time.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Stop posting crap in every thread. If you don't have anything meaningful to add to the thread, please do not participate. I'll be keeping an eye on you. You have been warned.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

ImAClown said:


> Im sorry again guys... Its PoP: Water of time.


 
Again a bad suggestion.

btw i think u r talking for *POP:Sand Of Time *...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

ImAClown said:


> Im sorry again guys... Its PoP: Water of time.





ImAClown said:


> Crysis
> 
> Did anyone play PoP 7 beta 4?





ImAClown said:


> I typed it wrong there... Try PoP 5: Nitrogen dioxide


Why don't you go outside(if you are allowed) and play with your friends?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Stop posting crap in every thread. If you don't have anything meaningful to add to the thread, please do not participate. I'll be keeping an eye on you. You have been warned.


I see that I am not the only one pissed off...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Just report it next time something like this happens.. Ill take necessary action


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^you can't ban somebody for stupidity,can you?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

Sure i can!


----------



## vish786 (Feb 23, 2008)

am waiting to see your FIRST BAN, how wil that turn out to be !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

vish786 said:


> am waiting to see your FIRST BAN, how wil that turn out to be !


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41096


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

i think the next POP is "ghost of the past" . i hear its going to be a prequel. 

back to topic :

which one would be similar to POP
assasin's creed , ninja gaiden ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

Dont be dat rude. Maybe he's a lil boy n dun know what to putin. 

Assasin Creed shud be very much like POP. The storyline also resembles--some past/future swappin....eerrrrr somethin like that. But will be too heavy on system.

And DMC3 is reommendet to play on a console. The PC versions has crappy gfx at some areas/angles. Maybe they just ported the game to PC w/o any tweaking or modification on gfx. Its much better on console.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

If you dont mind playing old Games then Legecy of Kain: Soul Reaver 1 & 2 also offers a nice story with timepass gameplay.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> If you dont mind playing old Games then Legecy of Kain: Soul Reaver 1 & 2 also offers a nice story with timepass gameplay.


Ya i played it on my Dreamcast , seemed fine .


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

ok. i'll try assassin's creed . how is gears of war compared to POP ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

GOW is a shooter


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 25, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ok. i'll try assassin's creed . how is gears of war compared to POP ?


GOW falls in a completely different genre.. so they can't be compared...


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

any official news of POP4 ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^ nope *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> any official news of POP4 ?


 
There is some Rumours abt it.
I have read somewhere that is is Releasing in April 2008.

Those who want to discuss more abt the new game of POP series are welcomed here.


----------

